# Stock spoiler or smooth trunk lid?



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Ive fooled myself into liking that ricey wing I had bought on impulse years ago for long enough. Im sick of it but Ive got two ways to go.
Should I put the stocker back on? or Should I just have it repainted and keep it smooth? I think the smooth look would look good.
What do you guys think?


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

LethalAudio said:


> Ive fooled myself into liking that ricey wing I had bought on impulse years ago for long enough. Im sick of it but Ive got two ways to go.
> Should I put the stocker back on? or Should I just have it repainted and keep it smooth? I think the smooth look would look good.
> What do you guys think?



i think since you got a 200sx you should get that f'in drift spoiler man. it flows so nice with our cars, i just wish it would fit right for a sentra.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i like the OEM wing, i got the 200sx oem wing on my 95 sentra


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

oem or carbon fiber trunk lid.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Nah, carbon fiber lid is too much. I cant go and spend alot, I still have my system to go in and new struts to buy.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

then stock spoiler it is.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

stock it is.
Im itching for tomorrow to get here, I gotta get up to my aunt and uncles shop and get an estimate. Just hope my OEM is still wrapped up tight and in good condition.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

id go smooth with no spoiler
if i had a choice


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

go with the OEM spoiler. In fact, I've been thinking of hunting one down for my sentra


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

anyone got a pic of a 200 without one? I dont recall ever seeing one


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sans spoiler car
couldnt find many
but that's why i like it


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

stock oem 200sx wing


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Just pulled my old OEM back out, still in good condition. Whew...that had me worried, I was afraid it might have been chipped or scratched or something.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

LethalAudio said:


> Just pulled my old OEM back out, still in good condition. Whew...that had me worried, I was afraid it might have been chipped or scratched or something.


i got holes after my old spoiler in my trunk lid and it leaks because of that, i covered the holes but they look nasty and it is too expensive to get the body shop cover the holes. I might just go to a junk yard and find a black trunk lid without a spoiler/holes. After i put it on my car im gonna see if i should put the 200sx oem spoiler back on or leave it smooth.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Oh man, I am so relieved, it looks soooo much better now. I got it back on and was like "oh, oh, ohhhh thats so much better" its like a great weight was lifted off my sholders. Pics soon to come.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Before.....ugh....damn rice








No Wing..not a bad look really, very clean look.








The new look...ahhh, so much better


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

mine looked similar, i had that big spoiler which at first i loved..the car looked nice from the sides and the front but if you looked at the car from the back it looked nasty. I took it off and just like you... so releaved and the funny thing is that i got the wing to get attention and now i get even more attention without that spoiler. 

By the way i see the first pic but the other two are red x's


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nevermind about the red x's..for some reason the pics work now


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

yea, from the sides, it was ok, but at an angle..ugh.
i linked the pics from car domain now, picture trail is slacking right now


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

IMO, the best spoiler for the 200sx is the gtr wing, too bad that to install that, you have to patch up the middle hole if your car came with the oem.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

LethalAudio, if you want me to i could host the pics for you , just email them if you wanna


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

nah, thats ok man. if one doesnt work i just switch to the other. 'preciate the offer though.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

no problem anytime


----------

